# 2015 UCI World Championships



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

An impressive finish by Peter Sagan today and Lizzy Armitstead yesterday. 

Peter Sagan Powers to Gold to Cap Road World Championships - ABC News

BBC Sport - Lizzie Armitstead claims gold in the Road World Championships


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Has worlds always bin a 1 day race? Would it make racing more fun to watch all year if it went to the rider with the highest world tour ranking?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

epic finish by sagan. and armitstead proved a deserving champion, as well.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It was a beautiful win by Sagan!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> Has worlds always bin a 1 day race? Would it make racing more fun to watch all year if it went to the rider with the highest world tour ranking?


They have that. It's the "UCI World Tour". People don't seem to pay attention to it. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UCI_World_Tour#Individual_ranking_.28Top-5.29


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Hey Guys.

I was there in Richmond and just got home a couple of hours ago. I was fortunate enough to hang out with some of Peter Sagan's support team. I got to check out his back up bike, the S-Works Venge, which was awesome. His family was there too, so it was very cool to see everyone celebrate when he took the win. Peter's bike tech also gave me one of his water bottles as a souvenir! Very cool bunch of guys, Peter Sagan's team! Here are some pics I took...


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

very happy for Sagan. That was a class finish


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I was there with the family. - Wife and I celebrated our 12th anniversary today. We thought we were going to get rained on. 

Valverde - 1 foot away. 








Greipel - 5 feet away; 2nd to last lap. He was done. 








Sagan - last lap 1 km from end - the first time I saw him all day.


----------



## RCrider (Sep 23, 2012)

My Sagan man-crush deepens. What a ride! Great speech at the end.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

All of the races I watched were great... the Men's U23 race, the Women's elite race and the Men's elite race... All exciting finishes and all deserving champions.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I got back last night after midnight. Close to 1,000km's on the rental car. What a weekend! I am Polish and when I pulled up to my hotel and saw a giant polish flag literally draped over the front entrance I knew I was in for a good time. I was checking in and one of the coaches told me to hurry up and mingle cause they're finishing supper. Kwiatkowski, Majka, Bodnar, Golas, Paterski... and then there was the women's team who we got to shoot the **** with. I shared a very starstruck elevator ride with Kwiato after supper (9PM curfew). Unbelievable weekend! This being my first world level event, I didn't really know what I was getting into until I was in the midst of a sea of fans on Libby Hill. I will post more pictures later.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Brilliant week, great winners of the four main events.

Really happy that it wasn't one of the countries with a huge team winning, like Spain with nine riders!! His victory was all him being the strongest, not his country having the strongest team.

Add to that New Zealand taking the womens TT, and Lizzie taking the womens road race. Very cool coverage, great week of racing. The only result in the womens that would have been better, would have been if Neff had won rather than coming 9th, as that would be cool to have the top womens xc rider also the top road rider.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I spent most of the race at Libby Hill and on the barrier at the 23rd st hill. Except for my day on the Alpe DHuez in 2011, that was my most exciting day of pro cycling viewing. I went with my eldest son and we rode bikes around, so got to see the start and other parts of the course too.

I got video of the next to last time up 23rd st and that is when Greipel cracked. I had a bonding moment when he slipped off the back; he looked behind him and no one was there. Man do I know that feeling!

Pic 1 - Phinney leading the break up 23rd St.

Pic 2 - Future world champ at the start

Pic 3 - A little argy bargy between Italy and Poland


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

We were also there, although a totally different part of the course. We were over at Belvidere between Broad and Grace and got to see them twice per lap. We got home a little while ago today. I know my husband got some really good pictures, tons of pictures of Valverde for me, but pictures of lots of other riders as well. Of course I had wanted Valverde to win, but I'm happy for Sagan and actually expected that Sagan would most likely win. I'm happy Valverde ended up with 5th and that I got to see him esp, but all the guys in person. Who knows when I'll get another chance to see any of them in person again.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I was there Wed-Sun with a bunch of friends. Spent most of the day Sun on Libby Hill. Weather turned out to be awesome. I got to ride every day we were there. Thanks weather men for screwing up.

I've got several days of great Gopro video. I'll get it posted up once I get it all processed.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I just watched the last 2 laps of the men's race and again and Sagan's win was masterful. His attack on 23rd street was perfectly timed, but I don't actually think that was "THE" winning move. I think "THE" winning move was his decent of E. Broad Street and the turn on N. 18th street. He tucked down onto the top and I don't think he was on the brakes at all coming around that corner. if you watch the riders behind him as he comes into that corner, they're a LOT farther back when you see them again as they come around the corner and into the picture. I also think he played it super coy as he went up Governor street... if you watch, he gets over to the right edge very quickly. It appears almost as if he makes a concerted effort to do so, not following a normal racing line. I think he used some classic crit racing tactics, trying to hide himself from immediate view of the chasing group. The idea is that if the chasing group can't see what they're chasing, they hesitate or sit up just a little bit, thinking that the prey has already escaped. Its very much like the greyhound chasing the rabbit.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

It was a great race to watch, I saw both Saturday and Sunday. I wish it had poured rain Sunday tho. Glad to see Valverde miss the podium for once.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Tricross, you're probably right. I watched the video of that descent. Sagan was pretty low profile the whole race and I can't say I particularly noticed him the whole race. Boonen was very strong and riding with purpose and I picked him or one of his compatriots to win with a couple of laps left.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

tlg said:


> I was there Wed-Sun with a bunch of friends. Spent most of the day Sun on Libby Hill. Weather turned out to be awesome. I got to ride every day we were there. Thanks weather men for screwing up.
> 
> I've got several days of great Gopro video. I'll get it posted up once I get it all processed.


Well, if you had been a couple of hours south (near the NC border), the weather would have been rainy from Thursday on. 

So congratulation on the good weather, but we needed the rain down here in Raleigh. Just wish it would have been afternoon/night rain instead of being in the morning when I like to ride. 

GH


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

What a great weekend. Spent Friday till Sunday and hit all parts of the course for multiple races. Brought the cross bike and the wife's hybrid, we parked fairly close to the course and biked around all weekend.
Couple of my favorite shots:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you want to watch it again:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Zm7ssGAfE


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree Rich, I don't think he was on the brakes on that turn either and it's what likely won it for him. He used pretty much every available inch on the approach and exit. Brilliant handling.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

anyone get any selfies with the pros?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

We (my husband) took tons of pictures (with a camera) no selfies.
Here's two of the ones he took. Yes I'm a huge fan of Valverde. Hubby does have other pictures of other riders. We haven't gone through them all yet.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Here are all the results.

GH


----------

